# 1911 Slide Lock Problem.



## mdl1113 (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a Colt Service Model 1911 Ace 22LR and the last shot is not locking the slide. i am using cheep federal bulk ammo? 

What is the problem. 

It does lock when pulled back by hand.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

The magazine spring may be too weak to push the slide lock up fast enough when firing yet will lock when the slide is pulled by hand(slower)
Try cleaning and oiling the mag's first then new springs if that doesnt help


----------

